# Please help me find Drivers for my CPU!



## broma36 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello,

I recently updated my operating system from windows xp to windows 7. After i did this my wireless adapter no longer lights up or shows in my device manager. My laptop is kind of rare and i am having the hardest time finding an update driver to fix the problem. Please help. Thank you for your time.

*Computer Model: Sharp PC-AL27*
I believe the internal wireless card is IEEE802.11g if that helps.

Again, thank you,:grin:
Brooke

Please feel free to email me and help regarding this issue. My email address is: EMAIL REMOVED


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Run the Windows 7 upgrade advisor --> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FamilyID=1b544e90-7659-4bd9-9e51-2497c146af15

Windows 7 comes with legacy drivers for NIC devices. If you cannot locate a driver for your Ethernet, you will need to use a USB wifi or other Ethernet device as the one currently installed in your system may not be compatible with Windows 7.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you post ALL errors in the Device Manger (yellow !)
Also on these errors please do this:
Open the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Scroll to Hardware ID
Post the info you find under Hardware ID

Do this for each error you have

Bill


----------



## broma36 (Nov 28, 2009)

BCCOMP,

Thank you for your reply. 

Listed below are all errors in the Device manager (yellow):
1. Multimedia Audio Controller
2. Network Controller
3. PCI Simple Communications Controller

Listed below are the Hardware IDs corresponding the the respective device error #:
1. PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_104413BD&REV_50
PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_104413BD
PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&CC_040100
PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&CC_0401

2. PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0201&SUBSYS_25601814&REV_01
PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0201&SUBSYS_25601814
PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0201&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0201&CC_0280

3. PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3068&SUBSYS_104413BD&REV_80
PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3068&SUBSYS_104413BD
PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3068&CC_078000
PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3068&CC_0780

Thanks again for you all's time. I hope this information helps you help me! 
-Brooke


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
1. Multimedia Audio Controller
*PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_104413BD *
_REALTEK AC'97 AUDIO FOR VIA (R) AUDIO CONTROLLER VT8235 South Bridge_

The Realtek AC97 driver should work:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/DOWNLOADS/
Select: *AC'97 Audio Codecs (Software)*
Accept the agreement>Next
Select: Vista/Win7 (32/64 bits) Driver only (ZIP file) 6305 2009/9/7 30396k

2. Network Controller
*PCI\VEN_1814&DEV_0201&SUBSYS_25601814*
_Ralink RT6x Wireless LAN Card _

Go to this site:
http://www.ralinktech.com/support.php?s=1
Select the *PCI/mPCI/CB (RT256x/RT266x) 08/24/2009 Vista:2.1.6.0
2K/XP:1.2.8.0
Win7:3.0.1.0 Windows 2000
XP 32/64
Vista 32/64
Win7 32/64 *

3. PCI Simple Communications Controller
*PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3068&SUBSYS_104413BD*
_VIA MC97 controller for AC-Link modems_
This is your dial-up modem.
Try to update the driver allowing Win7 to connect to the internet and search for it. I am unable to find a Vista or Win7 driver.

Let us know how you make out.

Bill


----------

